# Merckx Elite help!



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

I just picked up a Merckx Elite frame (the geared one, not the track bike), and I'm anxious to get it built up. Does anyone have the specs on this frame? BB size, seatpost, front der diameter? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tarwheel (May 22, 2004)

*merckx*



Debaser said:


> I just picked up a Merckx Elite frame (the geared one, not the track bike), and I'm anxious to get it built up. Does anyone have the specs on this frame? BB size, seatpost, front der diameter?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


All Merckx frames use Italian threaded bottom brackets, not English. Seatpost size is 27.2. I believe the front derailleur is clamp-on, so the size shouldn't matter.

For questions about Merckx frames in general, contact www.gitabikes.com. They are the US importer/distributor and are good about answering questions.


----------



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

tarwheel said:


> All Merckx frames use Italian threaded bottom brackets, not English. Seatpost size is 27.2. I believe the front derailleur is clamp-on, so the size shouldn't matter.
> 
> For questions about Merckx frames in general, contact www.gitabikes.com. They are the US importer/distributor and are good about answering questions.


Thanks. Shot them an email and already have my response. Gotta love good cs.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*correctamundo*

i have a merckx elite (last year they were made) and your specs are spot-on.

nice bike, noodly front-end. good sprinter for those without a large upper body.

enjoy. it's a beuty.


----------



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

It was one of those deals I couldn't pass up. My current bike is about 7 years old, so I was due. I hope I dig it, and if not, well, watch the classifieds!


----------

